# houdini- i have no idea what to do with him



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well this is houdini. i live in a studio apartment (1kitchen, 1bathroom, 1bedroom) upstairs. my boyfriend went downstairs last night to have a cigarette. he texted me to come downstairs because there was a kitten. i went downstairs and we brought the kitten up to play with and so my cat gyro could meet and play with another cat (he gets lonely). well i had to put the cat back outside because he didnt seem to like gyro. all went well and my boyfriend and i went to bed. i woke up at 5am to get ready for school and there was no kitten in my apartment. i was gone till 1:00. apon arriving home today i open my door and am greated by the same kitten INSIDE my apartment. im the only one with the key and i saw it leave down the stairs and out of the apartment last night, my boyfriend said he thought it left the building last night too. what is going on... is this a ghost cat or what, he feels real


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is Gyro all up to date on his shots and stuff? Meeting a feral kitten who could be full of parasites (internal, external) and possible viruses could've been very dangerous.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

he is all current on his shots etc. this kitten doesnt seem like a stray either. hes too friendly to be a local stray. ive posted a found ad on craigslist. hes got such an unusual head pattern. i asked for a description. if someone gets it right then i know its theirs


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would feed him and make sure he has some water for now, make sure hes not dehydrated - I know thats what I'd want someone to do if they found my lost cat. Thats great that you are trying to find his owners, have you knocked on doors around the neighborhood? Maybe consider picking up a flea collar for him and some de wormer/revolution?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i have dewormer and shampoo. my cats get baths monthly. i have not tried knocking on doors yet. busy schedule today. ill try tomarrow. till i do find his owners he has a warm place to sleep and food. and a friend


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Houdini- found the original owner*

well i just found the owner. they live on my street and posted a lost ad on craigslist. currently though he is missing in action and ill have to find him. my garage door opened last night and he was gone this morning

going to look for him now that im off work. aparently his real name is Zap and his 7 year old owner misses him bad. i feel so sad but happy. the cat went missing halloween night and at least he found someone safe to be with. ive seen him a couple time so i know he wasnt stolen from my garage


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well i refound the kitten and it turns out that when i called the owner to tell her i found him. it was her sisters who lives right downstairs from me. he had walked off when the family was carving pumpkins. when he returned home monday night i took him in to keep him protected and find his family. i was waiting for a post on craigslist and sure enougg it poped up the next day. i called the lady who told me it was her sisters and that she would call her and have her meet me. turns out it is my downstairs neighbor and she was happy i opened my doors to keep him safe and find its home lol.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

lol small world... I'm glad Zap found his way back home :]


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah me too. it wasa shock though. the lady came walking out of her colege building next to our apartment and she was my neighbor from downstairs lol. we were both shocked but both very glad. she was happy that i let him stay with me till i found their ad on craigslist. its so close to the halloween times and the kitten could have gotten hurt disapearing while they were carving pumpkins. they were afraid he was stolen and sacrificed for halloween. its really common around my town for college student to do that. college students here have been stealing black dogs and cats and many other animals before and after halloween :-\. im just glad i got him home safe to his family


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That thing about killing animals on Halloween is done near me to. it's horrifying, my one cat who lives outdoors half the time ALWYAS bring in on halloween cause I get paranoid.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah me too. i have a solid black female (queensford)who i bring inside 2 days before and keep her in 2 days after halloween just to make sure. 

i had an incident with a solid black male kitten (my baby boy kingsford) of mine who was playing on our driving road gravel. he was playing with a bug and the person swerved into our parking lot and crushed him, then drove off full speed. i was devistated and so was kingsford brother T.C. he walked over to kingsford body and laid his head and paw over him and refused to stand up until i burried him. then T.C. sulked for weeks in a chair in our backyard. i was afraid id have to0 take him to the vet cause i didnt see him eat or drink the whole time.


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah the animal killing around halloween is sick. The shelter I volunteer at won't adopt out any black animals to anyone for the entire month of october, and if someone does get to have one, the shelter sends someone to do house checks on the animal.


----------

